# Brinkmann Trailmaster LE



## lovinspoonful (Jul 6, 2011)

I finally got around to tearing down and rebuilding the Brinkmann Trailmaster that I got from Home Depot. It was the last one left and had been assembled incorrectly so they gave me a discount on it. I had been eyeing them, trying to decide between one and a WSM before they ran out of stock and after haggling with the manager about the quality of assembly we had a deal and I could not say no.

Rebuilding ended up being not as bad as I thought and the process went fairly quickly, taking about an hour. The legs were a little wonky as the mounting flange plates were not well aligned in the fabrication process which was a problem since they are pretty thick, but my impact driver made short work of getting the assembly straight and tight. Broke the firebox down and sealed the seams with Rutland's high temp RTV, as well as all the bolt holes and joints between the smoke chamber and firebox and chimney.

Cured it yesterday morning and then in the afternoon I threw on a slew of chicken legs rubbed with Szeged chicken rub and tossed a few chunks of apple wood in the firebox with the burning hardwood and an hour or two later I had my first meal off her. I'm quite gleeful of her 18"x41" smoke chamber...should accommodate pretty much anything I want to throw on her for he foreseeable future.

I have to say I'm pretty pleased. She hold's heat well and is easy to control and responsive. The stock thermometer, appears accurate but 50 degrees above grate temps, no doubt from the short probe. There is a bit of smoke that escapes from the main door but the fit is as tight as one could expect and it's not worth doing anything about it as it is pretty minor. I'll eventually get around to the obligatory SFB mods starting with the firebox basket. If I have one complaint it is that he firebox door is on the smaller side and that will limit the size of the basket I can wrangle in there.

For the money I think this is a great value. I got mine for $200 but even at the MSRP of $299, after using it, I think you can't beat it. It is 1/8" steel and a very solid piece of equipment.

Interestingly, I think this product is the direct descendent of the Oklahoma Joe's Longhorn smoker (http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/products/oklahoma-joes-longhorn-smoker). They sold a version at Sam's Club for a bit, then sold out to New Braunfel which in turn as I understand it sold out to Brinkmann.

Funny thing is they have a serial number on each to highlight that it s a limited edition, but mine is something like #009521 which means they have room to go up to 99,999, lol. Also on the plate it says "For Outside Use Only" which I found pretty entertaining.

Next time I cook on her I'll post some pictures...


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 7, 2011)

Sure would like to see some pics of the smoker!


----------



## smoking gun (Jul 27, 2011)

Would like more info on this smoker. Does it need to be modded like the SNP for even temps and would it need a charcoal basket? Also I see the main chamber is heavier metal, is the firebox the same heavier metal as well?

TIA

SG


----------



## socalbbq (Jul 27, 2011)

SG, I bought one a few months ago and really love it.  The only thing I have done so far is installed a 90* vent pipe on the exhaust opening.  The exhaust pipe is on the side so it's probably not as critical as the SNP, but I did it anyways.  Some people complain about the lids leaking, mine is pretty good but I will install some gasket material for good measure.  I don't have a convection plate, but use a large Aluminum pan with water to even out temps.  So far no real problems and my temps have stayed very consistent. 

The unit is well made and the material is the heavier duty though-out.  The only complaint I have is the Ash tray drawer seems a bit small, especially for longer smokes.  Hope that helps,


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jul 27, 2011)

Spoonful,you are going to love your pit.It looks like my New Braunfeld RedRiver. Nice and heavy and holds heat well.By placing a piece of metal in the bottom(1/4"),you have bnetter heat retention and use less fuel.

   These do very well using wood chunks,(get them from neighbors when tree trimming time comes);they will be glad to save you and themselves money by not having them picked -up by the tree trimmers.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Maple,one of the prevalent trees in the area are great for anything
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.Cut into baseball size pieces and light in a charcoal chimney,then watch the temps. and enjoy your friends and family with a nice Soda or Drink.

Have fun and...


----------



## ejbreeze (Jul 31, 2011)

I made a charcoal box for my Trailmaster.  Bolted everything together.







And that little leak in the door I took care of with some slide bolts.


----------



## schmitt3r (Sep 2, 2011)

Breeze,  I'm looking to do the same thing for a charcoal box.  I'm curious what are the dimensions of your basket?


----------



## smoking gun (Sep 3, 2011)

Bought a Trailmaster LE a couple weeks ago but haven't put it together yet. Also got some expanded metal and some flat sheet steel. Just waiting for the heat wave to subside before I get to work on it. :)


----------



## lovinspoonful (Sep 3, 2011)

Schmitt a 12x12 x 6 basket fits pretty well. I bought a piece of 18" x  24" expanded steel that I turned into a 12x12x6 (slightly lower on two sides) that fits well. Could have gone an inch or so taller and wider but it would be getting tight.

The basket has made a HUGE difference in both the stability of temps as well as the length of time before refueling. I will say one thing, and this is more a reflection of my lack of prior experience with a big SFB, this thing eats charcoal at a good clip. I can go through 5 lbs. of hardwood  during a 6 hour smoke with no problem. Then again, I can stuff it with 60 lbs of meat, too.

I added a 1/8' plate that's about 18" long with 1" clearance on the front and back as a baffle, set right on the bottom grate. Bent the edge that is against the smokebox up 45 degress. My whole smoker now varies less than 25 degrees end to end which is a huge improvement.

I was lucky. My door fits nice and  tight and I don't get any leaking at all and have not had to mod it.

Yes the smokebox is the same weight of metal as the smoke chamber. *However* I have a sneaking suspicion that the doors are actually heavier than the rest of the chambers which would of course give the illusion to the user, who is opening and closing the doors, that the whole unit is as heavy. I'll take a closer look next time I roll her out.

I saw that my local Home Depot got a recent shipment of these and has a stack of them that don't seem to be moving. I had bought mine on the assumption that they would get what they got and when they sold them out they were gone. I bet they are going to go on sale soon given that Labor Day is here.


----------



## ejbreeze (Sep 11, 2011)

Schmitt I just saw your question.  The basket can not exceed 12 x 12 x 7 3/4 deep if you want it to sit on the bottom and still have the lid close.


----------



## brick (Sep 14, 2011)

Great info on the plate on the grate! Also, Home Depot gives 10% off to Vets! I didn't know this until recently and man that can make a difference!


----------



## brick (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm having a basket made. Got my LE today!


----------



## smoking gun (Sep 14, 2011)

LovinSpoonful said:


> I added a 1/8' plate that's about 18" long with 1" clearance on the front and back as a baffle, set right on the bottom grate. Bent the edge that is against the smokebox up 45 degress. My whole smoker now varies less than 25 degrees end to end which is a huge improvement.


WOW??? 25 degrees? That's a pretty big difference, what was it before? After I made my tuning plates and got them set I usually didn't run more than 5 degrees difference end to end on the SnP.

 I have considered buying one of the horizon convection plates but will probably just build some tuning plates for the trailmaster.

Horison Plate.... http://www.horizonbbqsmokersstore.com/servlet/the-307/Convection-Plate--dsh--For/Detail

They also offer charcoal baskets if you want to purchase one instead of fabricating it yourself.

http://www.horizonbbqsmokersstore.com/servlet/the-302/Basket,-Charcoal-for-16"/Detail


----------



## brick (Oct 4, 2011)

Great pics! Best basket I've seen.


----------



## lovinspoonful (Oct 5, 2011)

As far as temp difference, I'm talking about from right snug up to the firebox all the way to the other end. The middle 80% of the chamber is even. If I cut the plate up into strips, which I'm contemplating doing at some point, I'm sure I could bring that down to what you're seeing. As it stands now I put that variance to good use by arranging the meat from smaller to larger toward the warmer zone.

I looked at the horizon plate and it's very nice but it's width does not fit the TE exact and in truth I think you're better off with just a series of plates you can space as needed. Cheaper, adjustable, and specific to your needs.

That basket is on the small side for what you can fit through the door of the TE. You'd be giving up a few hours of smoke time with that, I suspect.


----------



## boardpuller (Oct 5, 2011)

hi guys, anybody mind if I cut in for some help or should I start a new thread?


----------



## socalbbq (Oct 5, 2011)

boardpuller said:


> hi guys, anybody mind if I cut in for some help or should I start a new thread?




I think that's why we're all here to help each other out!


----------



## boardpuller (Oct 5, 2011)

Ok, I know but anyway my LE kind of drives me up a wall first got it tried all the mods I could find on-line so the charcoal box approx 12 x10x 8.5 just fits in the door holds 4 chimneys of charcoal, won't burn unless ash drawer is open some then burns from bottom 1st cook came out  fantastic went through 40 lb Lump  20lb kingsford and bunches of chunks and chips. way to expensive tried gas  (for later dissc) maybe enough for now.


----------



## brick (Oct 5, 2011)

When you say on the bottom, you mean on the grate, right? Thanks.


----------



## smoking gun (Oct 5, 2011)

LovinSpoonful said:


> As far as temp difference, I'm talking about from right snug up to the firebox all the way to the other end. The middle 80% of the chamber is even. If I cut the plate up into strips, which I'm contemplating doing at some point, I'm sure I could bring that down to what you're seeing. As it stands now I put that variance to good use by arranging the meat from smaller to larger toward the warmer zone.
> 
> I looked at the horizon plate and it's very nice but it's width does not fit the TE exact and in truth I think you're better off with just a series of plates you can space as needed. Cheaper, adjustable, and specific to your needs.
> 
> That basket is on the small side for what you can fit through the door of the TE. You'd be giving up a few hours of smoke time with that, I suspect.




I gotcha. ;)  .... My temp gauges are probably 8-10 inches from each end and I have a quarter inch cast iron plate above the firebox connection. Helps with temp spikes and also to hold heat. After the cast iron are 3 more steel plates that I can adjust.I have a larger cast iron plate but not sure if it will fit the Trailmaster  ....

Thanks for your info on the TLE. I'll definitely fabricate my own plates and basket but wanted to add those links for those without the tools or metal working knowledge to build their own.


----------



## lovinspoonful (Oct 5, 2011)

Trust me I have looked longingly at that Horizon plate with the graduated holes. It's a thing of simple and elegant engineering beauty. :)


----------



## boardpuller (Oct 6, 2011)

Yes, the grate, Sorry let me go slower and not rant today. I fill the basket with charcoal (4 chimneys) open vents fully add 1 or 2 chimneys fully glowing charcoal on top. I  have waited hrs for the cook chamber to get hot, you can taste the charcoal smoldering. If I open the ash drarw we start heating up, shortly after the charcoal at the grate starts burning now I'm burning from the grate and the top. During my last cook I waited 3-4 hrs for heat then pulled the basket out and got hot fast food tasted like charcoal. The charcoal grate melted formed to the bottom of the fire chamber and had embeded ash. what am I doing wrong?


----------



## smoking gun (Oct 6, 2011)

Personally I don't want my charcoal/wood basket sitting on the bottom of the firebox. My old one hung from the lip inside. Part of the Idea of a basket is to get better airflow to the fuel. By having space under the basket it breathes better and burns hotter. I fill my basket about 2/3 full with unlit coal but leave the empty space on the end by the air vent. I light a chimney and let it get good and hot then dump it in the empty space. Then I open the side door about 2 or 3 inches and it gets to 300 pretty quick.  Close the door and set the damper to control the temp and adjust as necessary. I start adding oak splits to the basket and whatever smoking wood I'm using in the wood pan. I'm used to burning left to right though.... :)  ..... Gonna be right to left on the trailmaster.


----------



## brick (Oct 7, 2011)

Tell me about the 45 degree bend. What does it do?

Thanks.


----------



## smoking gun (Oct 7, 2011)

The 45 forces the heat and smoke down to the bottom of the pit, under the plate. I took a different approach and bent/rolled the steel plates to match the curve of the top of the firebox opening.  JMO but I think you get a better draft that way instead of forcing  the heat down. Both ways work though.


----------



## boardpuller (Oct 7, 2011)

How critical is that 45 what if it less maybe 10 or 15?


----------



## brick (Oct 7, 2011)

Oh, so it covers the top of the firebox opening completely. I'm going to a welding shop tomorrow and get the basket and plate. The top of the 45 should be above the top of the firebox hole, right?


----------



## smoking gun (Oct 7, 2011)

Yes it covers the top and also seals at the sides, down to plate level. It's probably more efficient than mine. That horizon plate sure is purty.


----------



## lovinspoonful (Oct 7, 2011)

OK Boardpuller when I read your description of your problem I thought to myself "restricted exhaust" because of the charcoal taste you were getting. Viewing your photos confirms for me that my diagnosis is correct. You are substantially occluding the pass-through from the firebox to the smokechamber with your deflector to the point that it's really impeding draw. It looks from your photos as though you have blocked off 4/5 of the opening. That would explain your fuel not burning and your chamber not getting up to temps. Take that thing out or bend it up substantially and run her without it and see how you do.

My bend is at 45 degrees and it's a straight bend and it brings the top bent part of the plate up to about 2/3 of the height of the opening. I also don't even push the plate completely up against the firebox. The goal is to _*split *_the heat and _*distribute *_it more *evenly *so that some enters the smoke chamber right there and the rest of it goes under the plate and spills out at the end on the sides since the plate is not as deep (front to back) as the grate on which it rests.

(added some pictures below which should make all the above rambling a bit clearer)

As a point of reference, at 70 degrees outside it take me about 45 minutes to get the smoker up and ready for food. 10 minutes lighting the charcoal in a chimney and another 30-40 to get the smoker to a equilibrium where it's warmed up, the fuel is burning consistently, and she's holding at the desired temp. If I open my intake vent all the way I'm going to see temps in my smoke chamber above 300-350. With the vent open 1/4 I'm usually at 225. I always leave the chimney flue open all the way when cooking.


----------



## smoking gun (Oct 7, 2011)

This is similar to mine but my plates are higher and arched to match the curve of the FB opening.....


----------



## brick (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks guys, this helps a lot!


----------



## boardpuller (Oct 8, 2011)

LovinSpoonful Thanks I will try that and post results


----------



## laxinfish29 (Oct 12, 2011)

Today was my first smoke on this smoker, wanted to post a few things.

-I used a water pan about 3 inches from the opening instead of a baffle or plates.  Where the lower grates would be. 

-It was much easier to jack the temp up to 275ish by opening both the chimney and lower vent all the way, including opening the ash drawer. I then closed the ash drawer and lower vent to 25 percent open and that held it steady for 4 plus hours now.

I was really impressed with it overall.  I did put high heat caulk on every place possible.  I also added two thermos to the door and extended the exhaust down to grate level using dryer hose.

Pictures to follow.


----------



## laxinfish29 (Oct 12, 2011)

So I took two bottom round roasts, marinaded them in two marinades for 8 hours each.

1. Dr. Pepper, Brown Sugar.

2. Italian Salad Dressing, Worchestire sauce

Also did a fattie, with sausage, mozzarella cheese, mushrooms, and onions.  All wrapped in bacon.

Bushs baked beans with added bacon, smoked for 2 hours underneath the fattie.

Brinkmann Trailmaster LE smoking like it should.













Roast #1













Roast #2













Fattie:


----------



## brick (Oct 14, 2011)

Nice! Wow, made me hungry!


----------



## nailit (Oct 22, 2011)

Looks good!

I have # 9562 here in AZ and right now doing two butts, approx. 26 pounds, and figure this will be at least a 14 hour smoke to get to 190 degress, with the smoke box at 230 degrees.

I too have done some mods to this Trailmaster LE; the 45 degree baffle with a 6" tuning plate, stack extension to the grill, expanded metal basket in the fire box and I also modified the ash tray. I did cut the bottom out of the tray itself and extended to a deep 8" tray. It's great not having to dump the tray 2-3 (or more) times during a long smoke. I also added one of those ceramic coated heat plates at the bottom of the smoke box. It seems to work well when it comes to transferring the heat from the fire box from one end the other.

I also added two draw-down latches to help keep some of the heat and smoke in. I'm really happy with the results that we have been getting with this smoker. The modifications have helped quite a bit.


----------



## lovinspoonful (Oct 24, 2011)

Ceramic coated heat plates? Can you provide a link to what you're talking about? I keep meaning to put some bricks of some sort in mine to help with heat retention and would love to see what you used.


----------



## schteve (Nov 7, 2011)

I have this smoker and so far it is very nice. My only problem is getting the temp high enough. I can run 220 or 225 but can't get higher then that with out opening the ash pan. I made a sheet metal baffle but I need to remake. seems like a cookie sheet would work out well as those pictured. I made a charcoal basket and even only putting hot coals in it seems the fire chokes out. How are you running yours to get that hot, Lovinspoonful? Are you burning wood or charcoal?


----------



## socalbbq (Nov 8, 2011)

Schteve said:


> I have this smoker and so far it is very nice. My only problem is getting the temp high enough. I can run 220 or 225 but can't get higher then that with out opening the ash pan. I made a sheet metal baffle but I need to remake. seems like a cookie sheet would work out well as those pictured. I made a charcoal basket and even only putting hot coals in it seems the fire chokes out. How are you running yours to get that hot, Lovinspoonful? Are you burning wood or charcoal?


I use lump charcoal.  Start with a full chimney of lump to start and pour that in a circle of lump I placed in the firebox, somewhat Minion like.  Depending on length of smoke, I will add extra pieces of lump on top of already burning.  I want to buy/build charcoal basket so I can place hot chimney of coals on top of basket of unlit coals.  Seems like this will let fire burn for quite a bit longer.  I actually have the opposite problem where I have a hard time keeping under 250 and would have an easy time keeping at 275.  Once my fire is going I actually close the damper on the firebox and have the chimney in the smoker closed half way.  Seems to work in our climate.

Maybe trying a different fuel will give you better results?  Good luck!


----------



## brick (Nov 8, 2011)

I have the charcoal basket but always put one log on top. I have the plate with a 45 degree bend in one end and find that if I have the vents opened all the way it will get to 500.


----------



## schteve (Nov 9, 2011)

I have a charcoal basket. I put in a full chimney of lite charcoal and fight to get it to stay over 250. The basket is sitting on top of the existing grate in the firebox. now, should I take that grate out of the bottom and put the basket as far down as it will go? I am using kingsford charcoal so I only put full gray in. Last time I had it out, I was putting wood in to help keep the temp up. I am smoking a turkey Saturday and really hoping to clear this all up before then.

I also need to fix my baffle, it is not covering the full width and too much heat is coming straight up, burned up a few of my thighs last time.


----------



## smoking gun (Nov 10, 2011)

Go to Walmart and get some Royal Oak Made in USA lump charcoal. You'll have no problem getting the temperature above 250 with good lump. I'd leave that grate in the bottom to get air under the basket and protect the bottom of the firebox from getting too hot. JMHO.


----------



## ejbreeze (Nov 10, 2011)

Has anyone found a cover to fit the LE?  Rainy season is approaching and I need to cover mine up.


----------



## lovinspoonful (Nov 10, 2011)

Schteve said:


> I have this smoker and so far it is very nice. My only problem is getting the temp high enough. I can run 220 or 225 but can't get higher then that with out opening the ash pan. I made a sheet metal baffle but I need to remake. seems like a cookie sheet would work out well as those pictured. I made a charcoal basket and even only putting hot coals in it seems the fire chokes out. How are you running yours to get that hot, Lovinspoonful? Are you burning wood or charcoal?


I use lump and wood depending on my mood. But even with briquettes I've not had a problem getting it hot. So you're saying that if you open the ash pan, you can get up to higher temps? You are not closing the flu on the chimney are you? I'm not sure what to recommend, other than making sure that you're not blocking the pass-through from the fire box to the smoke chamber. That can make it hard to get up to higher temps.


----------



## schteve (Nov 11, 2011)

I have the stack vent open. I have the firebox vent all the way open. I do have a baffle inside but it does not restrict the air flow into the cooking chamber.

I am doing a turkey tomorrow so I will get back to you all to see if it is any different.


----------



## socalbbq (Nov 11, 2011)

Ejbreeze said:


> Has anyone found a cover to fit the LE?  Rainy season is approaching and I need to cover mine up.


No, Brinkmann says they don't make one yet.  I ended up getting the 82" Brinkmann cover which gives enough room for the smoke stack.  I also tried to contact Horizon to see if their's would fit but no one got back to me after several attempts.


----------



## brick (Nov 11, 2011)

They come out in the spring of 2012. I used a regular 82".


----------



## lovinspoonful (Nov 11, 2011)

Schteve said:


> I have the stack vent open. I have the firebox vent all the way open. I do have a baffle inside but it does not restrict the air flow into the cooking chamber.
> 
> I am doing a turkey tomorrow so I will get back to you all to see if it is any different.


I'm stumped. Mine runs 225 with the firebox vent open 1/4-1/3. That's at grate level. The Thermometer on the door runs 50 degrees high for me, so it's reading about 275.


----------



## ejbreeze (Nov 12, 2011)

Brick said:


> They come out in the spring of 2012. I used a regular 82".




Thanks.


----------



## schteve (Nov 14, 2011)

Saturday my smoker rang great and the turkey was great! I did not have problems with temp as much, I was able to keep it at 250 or there in most of the day with minimal poking at it. I did wrap the cookbox with a hot water heater blanket since it was chilly and windy here.


----------



## harvickfan (Nov 14, 2011)

Oh man is this site great - I learned alot just by reading the comments on this thread.  I've had my TLE for about 6 months and LOVE it, but discovering the basket for the firebox has made me want to start modifying this sucker, LOL.  Has anyone done anything to improve the ash tray?  It's on the small side and mine has rusted a little...


----------



## socalbbq (Nov 15, 2011)

HarvickFan said:


> Oh man is this site great - I learned alot just by reading the comments on this thread.  I've had my TLE for about 6 months and LOVE it, but discovering the basket for the firebox has made me want to start modifying this sucker, LOL.  Has anyone done anything to improve the ash tray?  It's on the small side and mine has rusted a little...




I agree, I was going to take mine out this winter and see if I can have one made that's deeper.  The factory is way too small for long smokes!


----------



## nailit (Nov 15, 2011)

HarvickFan said:


> Oh man is this site great - I learned alot just by reading the comments on this thread.  I've had my TLE for about 6 months and LOVE it, but discovering the basket for the firebox has made me want to start modifying this sucker, LOL.  Has anyone done anything to improve the ash tray?  It's on the small side and mine has rusted a little...


     Quote:


SoCalBBQ said:


> I agree, I was going to take mine out this winter and see if I can have one made that's deeper.  The factory is way too small for long smokes!


I did modify the ash tray on my TLE. I cut out the bottom of the ash tray and with some extra sheetmetal I had in the backyard, created a box that fits the same profile as the original, but 8" deep. I did a 22 hour smoke at 230 degrees with four pork shoulders a few weeks ago and I had to only dump the ash tray twice, once during the smoke and after. It's worth doing the mods.


----------



## nailit (Nov 15, 2011)

I did modify my ash tray. It's now 8" deep and it's great not having to dump the ashes half way (many times) through a smoke.


----------



## harvickfan (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks Nailit - sounds like just what the factory _should _have done in the first place, looks like I have a good project for a weekend coming up!   Haven't had any issues dumping the tray during a smoke, but it always makes me uncomfortable doing so nonetheless....


----------



## smoking gun (Dec 26, 2011)

Finally put mine together the 23rd and seasoned it that night. The lid thermo in mine runs about 40 degrees higher than the temp at the grate, but I haven't done any mods yet. For me it was difficult to keep the temps down even with the FB damper fully closed. Looks to me like the ash pan just doesn't seal very well. I'm interested in any mods you guys have done to get this to seal off better. I basically ended up using the chimney damper to slow the airflow and just adding very small amounts of lump at a time.  I did take the basket out of my old SNP and put in the LE for the Christmas smoke, a Packer brisket and 2 pork tenderloins.  Great results but a little more "tending the fire" than I'd like. I'll be adding a couple grate level thermos in the lid, an elbow to extend the stack pipe down to grate level, some tuning plates, and making a new charcoal basket soon Just have to figure out the ash tray problem. Might take the tray out and weld up an extension with a door that seals. Any Ideas appreciated.... TIA

SG.


----------



## boardpuller (Dec 26, 2011)

Congrats on the L.E. hope you enjoy it. Let us know what mods you make and the results good or bad. The ash drawer does leave a lot to be desired.


----------

